# ASUS EMI & Safety Certificates - Any benifit to installing them?



## OrangeBunnies

My ASUS K53TA-BBR6 is arriving this week and I'm preparing for a fresh install and overclocking, on Asus' download page the first category is "EMI and Safety", as far as I can tell they are all just certificates, any reason or benefit to actually install them?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Absolutely no benefit at all as they are simply certs in PDF format, they are most likely used for resellers.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Aright thanks, that is what I thought, but can never be to safe with a brand new gaming laptop!


----------

